# What did you do differently the month you got a BFP?



## tadpole1

Merry Christmas all my fellow TTC'ers!:hi:

Congratulations on everyone who got a BFP this year and wishing all of you a happy and healthy 9 months. :thumbup:

I just want to put this question out there. It's for everyone but especially for the LTTC'ers: What did you do differently the month you got a BFP? Did you take different supplements, bd more, bd less, preseed...oh the list goes on and on and on....:winkwink:

I know that it's a three month process for eggs to get nice and healthy so that question may include the 3 month leading up to BFP month. :jo:

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate! Happy Holidays to everyone! :xmas7:


----------



## 2have4kids

*Softcups*. We've been ttc for 15 months and on cycle 12, 13,14, and 15 we used softcups. Cycle 13 we had a chemical and 15 we had the bfp. We m/c but I'm also 37, chances are 1 in 3 for having a m/c. I knew there could be some rotten eggs in there (I'm still taking antioxidants and CoQ10) but we'll try again!


----------



## KatherineA

BD'd every other day in the lead up to O instead of every day! Dont know if that produced a bigger amount and better quality of sperm. Got a bfp when I thought it had been a "bad month". 

Sadly, a m/c resulted at 9+1. Still trying 9 months later. I too am in my late 30's


----------



## tadpole1

Thank you 2Have and KatherineA. I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. I'm hoping this forum will help us gals get our sticky BFPs. I've learned so much from gals in this forum that doctors could not or did not want to help with. I am 40 and dang it, I'm going to conquer this!!


----------



## 2have4kids

40? I'm so glad i'm not alone in this. My body is operating at about 45 right now. I'm totally arthritic (stage 4 chondromalacia-knee replacement stage) and my thyroid is slow. it's all going downhill and to top it off was diagnosed with premature ovarian failure. I think people who are 45 would have a better time then me right now! I'm on many different antioxidants, DHEA, CoQ10, pregvit and omega oils. I didn't think we'd get a natural BFP but I think between the softcups and supplements, anyway, somethings working! I really hope this month is the month for all of us.


----------



## vkj73

tadpole,
i am 39, and we've been trying actively since may 2012.
we have a 2.5yo, so it makes some of what i was able to do the 1st time a round a little more challenging.
for example, (well for starters i was 36 then) i took yoga and dance every week. that is much more of a challenge for me now working full time and having a little one.

i believe the clear blue fertility monitor and acupuncture were a huge part of getting my bfp. also, cutting back on caffeine and alcohol (esp. before ov and tww).

i ate a lot of warming foods (soups, dark leafy greens, no ice, no cold drinks, etc). i also cut out tofu (i'm a vegetarian).

i'm really trying to do the same things now, unfortunately, i think my age is making it harder this time 'round.

good luck:dust:


----------



## tadpole1

2have4kids said:


> 40? I'm so glad i'm not alone in this. My body is operating at about 45 right now. I'm totally arthritic (stage 4 chondromalacia-knee replacement stage) and my thyroid is slow. it's all going downhill and to top it off was diagnosed with premature ovarian failure. I think people who are 45 would have a better time then me right now! I'm on many different antioxidants, DHEA, CoQ10, pregvit and omega oils. I didn't think we'd get a natural BFP but I think between the softcups and supplements, anyway, somethings working! I really hope this month is the month for all of us.

It does sound like something is working! I know what you mean about going down hill. I've seen more doctors in the past two years than I did in my first 38 years. Very frustrating. I have unexplained fertility so I'm supposed to be in "good" health but we've been trying since May 2011 and not a single BFP. :dohh:

I'm trying to stay positive! :thumbup: We'll get there!!!


----------



## tadpole1

vkj73 said:


> tadpole,
> i am 39, and we've been trying actively since may 2012.
> we have a 2.5yo, so it makes some of what i was able to do the 1st time a round a little more challenging.
> for example, (well for starters i was 36 then) i took yoga and dance every week. that is much more of a challenge for me now working full time and having a little one.
> 
> i believe the clear blue fertility monitor and acupuncture were a huge part of getting my bfp. also, cutting back on caffeine and alcohol (esp. before ov and tww).
> 
> i ate a lot of warming foods (soups, dark leafy greens, no ice, no cold drinks, etc). i also cut out tofu (i'm a vegetarian).
> 
> i'm really trying to do the same things now, unfortunately, i think my age is making it harder this time 'round.
> 
> good luck:dust:

I did do acupuncture back in April and it did seem to stop the hot flashes I was having at the time. I had sleeping problems but accupunture didn't help with that. Then I went to see a chinese herb doctor and that seemed to help with the sleeping. I also eat lots of warming foods (except ice cream which i LOVE but I always have it with a cup of nice hot tea). This month I'm on a mega-dose of Vitamin D and I *think* I feel better. :shrug: I don't know anymore....

Congrats on your 2.5 yo. Must be a lot of work balance TTC, work and taking care of them. :sleep:


----------



## Feline

Hey Tadpole and other girlies ... I am also 39, and my partner is a lot older. We started trying to conceive our first child in September 2011, and I finally got a bfp in May 2012. The month I got my bfp (tmi alert) the main thing I did differently was have sex the day I noticed egg white mucus - instead of waiting to get the all clear from the opk. It had occurred to me that yes the opk could tell me which 48 hours was my ovulation window, but unless the darned sperm could get up there it was irrelevant. As it happened we only dtd twice that month (the day of egg white you-know-what and two days later when we got the green light from the opk). Funnily enough, it was also an incredibly stressful time that month because of work pressures - I was drinking lots of caffeine and wine, not getting much sleep and was just very very tense. I remember thinking there was no way it was going to happen under such circumstances. Anyway, low and behold....a couple of weeks later I got my first ever bfp and am due at the end of January 2013.

Long term wise, I was taking a high dose of vitamin D, Q10, and probiotics (my theory with probiotics was that they create a nicer internal environment for Mr Sperm...who knows, anything's worth a try!!).

When I was trying to conceive and really panicking that it would never happen I heard so many stories that gave me hope...like the friend who took 3 years to get her bfp out of the blue- and another who took over 2 years and was just about to start IVF when she found out she was pregnant. It's so so hard girlies, no one can understand the torment. All I can say is that mine happened out of the blue, so have so many other people's, and yours will too. Wishing you heaps of 2013 baby dust, and that soon you will have your unique bfp stories to tell.

Feline xx


----------



## tessjs

Feline said:


> Hey Tadpole and other girlies ... I am also 39, and my partner is a lot older. We started trying to conceive our first child in September 2011, and I finally got a bfp in May 2012. The month I got my bfp (tmi alert) the main thing I did differently was have sex the day I noticed egg white mucus - instead of waiting to get the all clear from the opk. It had occurred to me that yes the opk could tell me which 48 hours was my ovulation window, but unless the darned sperm could get up there it was irrelevant. As it happened we only dtd twice that month (the day of egg white you-know-what and two days later when we got the green light from the opk). Funnily enough, it was also an incredibly stressful time that month because of work pressures - I was drinking lots of caffeine and wine, not getting much sleep and was just very very tense. I remember thinking there was no way it was going to happen under such circumstances. Anyway, low and behold....a couple of weeks later I got my first ever bfp and am due at the end of January 2013.
> 
> Long term wise, I was taking a high dose of vitamin D, Q10, and probiotics (my theory with probiotics was that they create a nicer internal environment for Mr Sperm...who knows, anything's worth a try!!).
> 
> When I was trying to conceive and really panicking that it would never happen I heard so many stories that gave me hope...like the friend who took 3 years to get her bfp out of the blue- and another who took over 2 years and was just about to start IVF when she found out she was pregnant. It's so so hard girlies, no one can understand the torment. All I can say is that mine happened out of the blue, so have so many other people's, and yours will too. Wishing you heaps of 2013 baby dust, and that soon you will have your unique bfp stories to tell.
> 
> Feline xx

WOW congrats I am nearly 39 and trying to conceive number 1.. my results are pretty bad but I am trying... I have been panicking too..I have decided to start acupuncture to wind the clock back a bit dunno if it will help.I loved your story soooooooo much...congrats and all the best:)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thank you for the thread and congrats to those that did get your BFP... I too am hoping to try something new to give me more hope next month. We have been ttc now for almost 3 years and its getting very discouraging :(


----------



## tadpole1

Feline said:


> Hey Tadpole and other girlies ... I am also 39, and my partner is a lot older. We started trying to conceive our first child in September 2011, and I finally got a bfp in May 2012. The month I got my bfp (tmi alert) the main thing I did differently was have sex the day I noticed egg white mucus - instead of waiting to get the all clear from the opk. It had occurred to me that yes the opk could tell me which 48 hours was my ovulation window, but unless the darned sperm could get up there it was irrelevant. As it happened we only dtd twice that month (the day of egg white you-know-what and two days later when we got the green light from the opk). Funnily enough, it was also an incredibly stressful time that month because of work pressures - I was drinking lots of caffeine and wine, not getting much sleep and was just very very tense. I remember thinking there was no way it was going to happen under such circumstances. Anyway, low and behold....a couple of weeks later I got my first ever bfp and am due at the end of January 2013.
> 
> Long term wise, I was taking a high dose of vitamin D, Q10, and probiotics (my theory with probiotics was that they create a nicer internal environment for Mr Sperm...who knows, anything's worth a try!!).
> 
> When I was trying to conceive and really panicking that it would never happen I heard so many stories that gave me hope...like the friend who took 3 years to get her bfp out of the blue- and another who took over 2 years and was just about to start IVF when she found out she was pregnant. It's so so hard girlies, no one can understand the torment. All I can say is that mine happened out of the blue, so have so many other people's, and yours will too. Wishing you heaps of 2013 baby dust, and that soon you will have your unique bfp stories to tell.
> 
> Feline xx

Thank you sooo much for the information and the encouragment!! I love hearing the BFP stories!!! I will add probiotics to my list of supplements....


----------



## LadyMorgan

I have 3 kiddos from a previous relationship; each time I got pregnant was after I'd done the "pillow under the hips and wait 30 min" thing. Other than that, nothing special- no herbs or accupuncture or anything.
Of course, I was in my 30s then, now in my 40s, so who knows if that would work now.


----------



## tessjs

LadyMorgan said:


> I have 3 kiddos from a previous relationship; each time I got pregnant was after I'd done the "pillow under the hips and wait 30 min" thing. Other than that, nothing special- no herbs or accupuncture or anything.
> Of course, I was in my 30s then, now in my 40s, so who knows if that would work now.

Maybe back to basics is the way to go LOL


----------



## ~Brandy~

LadyMorgan said:


> I have 3 kiddos from a previous relationship; each time I got pregnant was after I'd done the "pillow under the hips and wait 30 min" thing. Other than that, nothing special- no herbs or accupuncture or anything.
> Of course, I was in my 30s then, now in my 40s, so who knows if that would work now.

I am all about the pillow under the hips this cycle :happydance::happydance:

Lets see if it works!


----------



## LadyMorgan

Wishing you luck and lots of sticky baby dust!


----------



## drhouse

Hi, smep worked for us. I charted and knew that day 8-12 were our most fertile so we checked oh sperm which was high at 224 million. We then bd daily from day 8 - 12 at midnight without getting up. I had wine at implantation time to relax me. I took coenzyme q10' vit d and prenatal vitamins. Good luck!


----------



## rach.jay

I have just had a BFP this morning after ttc since June 2012. The thing I did different last cycle was to use OPK rather than following online calculators. It turned out that my od was on cd11/12 and not 14 that the calculators had me believe, so I have basically bd about 2 days too late each time.

I now wish that I had not been so regimental about bd'ing but we were concerned that my partner might have had low sperm count so we would leave it to as near as possible to ovulation so as not to 'waste' his sperm!!

I am sure most of you are more sensible than me and probably use OPK already but it seems that is has been the turning point for me in being able to sort out my fertile time.


----------



## Lady H

You are going to hate this, but relaxed! I dropped off BNB for a few weeks, drank red wine, caffeine and apart from two OPKs when I thought I might ovulate nothing else. I managed not to symptom spot and that was the month I had least symptoms ever.


----------



## vkj73

i love this thread.

i'm totally going to be having some wine/caffeine (in moderation).

also, trying to take care of me (i.e. losing some weight) and trying to take care of our relationship, rather than just so, so focused on ttc. 

as one acupuncturist said, "the baby chooses you." 
meaning, to relax, and not chase so hard. 
but enjoy bd'ing, our relationship, etc.

good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## Feline

tessjs said:


> Feline said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tadpole and other girlies ... I am also 39, and my partner is a lot older. We started trying to conceive our first child in September 2011, and I finally got a bfp in May 2012. The month I got my bfp (tmi alert) the main thing I did differently was have sex the day I noticed egg white mucus - instead of waiting to get the all clear from the opk. It had occurred to me that yes the opk could tell me which 48 hours was my ovulation window, but unless the darned sperm could get up there it was irrelevant. As it happened we only dtd twice that month (the day of egg white you-know-what and two days later when we got the green light from the opk). Funnily enough, it was also an incredibly stressful time that month because of work pressures - I was drinking lots of caffeine and wine, not getting much sleep and was just very very tense. I remember thinking there was no way it was going to happen under such circumstances. Anyway, low and behold....a couple of weeks later I got my first ever bfp and am due at the end of January 2013.
> 
> Long term wise, I was taking a high dose of vitamin D, Q10, and probiotics (my theory with probiotics was that they create a nicer internal environment for Mr Sperm...who knows, anything's worth a try!!).
> 
> When I was trying to conceive and really panicking that it would never happen I heard so many stories that gave me hope...like the friend who took 3 years to get her bfp out of the blue- and another who took over 2 years and was just about to start IVF when she found out she was pregnant. It's so so hard girlies, no one can understand the torment. All I can say is that mine happened out of the blue, so have so many other people's, and yours will too. Wishing you heaps of 2013 baby dust, and that soon you will have your unique bfp stories to tell.
> 
> Feline xx
> 
> WOW congrats I am nearly 39 and trying to conceive number 1.. my results are pretty bad but I am trying... I have been panicking too..I have decided to start acupuncture to wind the clock back a bit dunno if it will help.I loved your story soooooooo much...congrats and all the best:)Click to expand...

Awww, thanks Tessjs. I wish you all the best for this year! When I was panicking I asked EVERYONE I knew about their ttc story ...and it made me realise that at the end of the day, you can have half an ovary, blocked fallopian tubes and a partner with a low sperm count, but it's STILL perfectly possible to conceive, all it takes is for things to just randomly fall into place for a nano second at the right time. And because we never know when that will be, it's always worth going for it. My mum loves to tell me about one of her friends, who I remember as a nice lady when growing up, who desperately wanted a child with her husband. They couldn't conceive and after testing was told there was no hope (I don't know what the problem was). After several years hey eventually went through adoption and adopted a child, who was my brother's best friend. Anyway, a few years later after adopting her son she got pregnant - and ended up with two sons!! 
Hoping you get that nano-second of timing as soon as possible!

Xx


----------



## Livebythesea

After 7 years TTC and two failed IVF cycles I stopped working, due to depression, and was stress-free for the first time in years. My FSH is high, I tried acupuncture, herbs etc I'm now 40 and the only thing at would explain how I got my BFP is the old idea that I needed to relax. I am the type of person that is always on the go and gets stressed out easily so after 7 LONG years the only thing I have done differently is relaxed. Wishing you luck and your BFP soon.


----------



## tadpole1

Livebythesea said:


> After 7 years TTC and two failed IVF cycles I stopped working, due to depression, and was stress-free for the first time in years. My FSH is high, I tried acupuncture, herbs etc I'm now 40 and the only thing at would explain how I got my BFP is the old idea that I needed to relax. I am the type of person that is always on the go and gets stressed out easily so after 7 LONG years the only thing I have done differently is relaxed. Wishing you luck and your BFP soon.

You must be so happy! Congratuations :cloud9:
Thank you for sharing your story. :flower:


----------



## Lady H

I just remembered that the other thing I did was we BD'd before, day of and day after ovulation in the morning instead of evening. I have read in the morning sperm are Perkier! Who knows if is true.


----------



## Atlmommy37

Hi, I know I wasn't trying very long. However, I just wanted to say I give all the credit to the CBFM. I was using regular Ovulation strips and was completely wrong about when I needed to BD. I found that I was waiting until I had a pos or at least a few days prior. My CBFM gave me a high two days after the last day of my period. That's when we BD and got pregnant. I think sometimes we are waiting too late to BD. I'm sending baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Pst

We BD 8 out of the 12 days before O and i took prenatal vitamins along with some breathing exercises to keep the uterus good and tubes open. This was a few years ago when we were blessed with dd. Trying for child #2.


----------



## Nat 1976

Hi ! We had been trying for four years!! Using cbfm, Had lap & dye and found I had a clubbed tube couldn't have iui or ivf due to age, 35 just about to turn 36 etc..... So we gave up trying and decided to focus on doing other things with our lives instead including tapping into savings and having some fun. At the start of 2012 we went on a health kick, cut out bad carbs, swopped white Rice, pasta and bread for whole grains etc, reduced red meat intake and generally ate healthily cutting out rubbish!!!! Then during march/April my dog (my substitute baby) got a tumour and was so sick I actually spent a week sleeping on the floor with him :wacko: during this time we DTD once and ..... On the 8th of January 2013 i gave birth to my son one day before my 37th birthday :happydance:... After being told it wouldn't happen it did AND it turned out I ovulated from the side of the blocked tube .... !!! So thats what i did differently.... I just gave up trying .... Guess its true what they say after all x


----------



## tadpole1

Nat 1976 said:


> Hi ! We had been trying for four years!! Using cbfm, Had lap & dye and found I had a clubbed tube couldn't have iui or ivf due to age, 35 just about to turn 36 etc..... So we gave up trying and decided to focus on doing other things with our lives instead including tapping into savings and having some fun. At the start of 2012 we went on a health kick, cut out bad carbs, swopped white Rice, pasta and bread for whole grains etc, reduced red meat intake and generally ate healthily cutting out rubbish!!!! Then during march/April my dog (my substitute baby) got a tumour and was so sick I actually spent a week sleeping on the floor with him :wacko: during this time we DTD once and ..... On the 8th of January 2013 i gave birth to my son one day before my 37th birthday :happydance:... After being told it wouldn't happen it did AND it turned out I ovulated from the side of the blocked tube .... !!! So thats what i did differently.... I just gave up trying .... Guess its true what they say after all x

Congratulations on your baby!! :happydance:


----------



## thequietone

Hi Ladies!

I'm 37 and ttc. We have teen children and we've decided to "start all over again!" I know, we're insane! lol

Well, I've been ttc now for only 2mths now. We've decided to try on our own for a few months and see if anything happens before looking into fertility help. I can't lie, I'm nervous. I want this so badly! So far here's where I am:

1dpo:


----------



## thequietone

Hi Ladies!

I'm 37 and ttc. We have teen children and we've decided to "start all over again!" I know, we're insane! lol

Well, I've been ttc now for only 2mths now. We've decided to try on our own for a few months and see if anything happens before looking into fertility help. I can't lie, I'm nervous. I want this so badly! So far here's where I am:

1dpo: had very vivid dream that I was prego (think it was just my excitement)
2dpo: mild headache
3dpo: sleepy. hungry. mild headache
4dpo: nothing
5dpo: very annoyed all day. mild cramping. emotional.
6dpo: mild cramping. lower back pain. emotional. mild nausea.
7dpo: constipated. Mild breast soreness.
8dpo: definitely sore breasts. slightly swollen also. cramping. mild lower back pain.

My fingers are crossed. Tomorrow is 9dpo.


----------



## Rashaa

This is a good question, and lots of different responses. For us, we were about a year post fibroid resection. I was doing chiropractic and acupuncture with herbs for three months, [and we had agreed to abstain for those 3 months to allow things to get better [better eggs, better blood flow etc...] I also changed the family's diet..we went organic only meats/veggies, and gluten and sugar free in our diets. 

Knock on wood. I am 13 weeks tomorrow, and I am 46. Spontaneous pregnancy [no ivf, no drugs etc..] and my 12 week scan looked fantabulous .

Have faith, be patient and be persistent. Don't give up.



tadpole1 said:


> Merry Christmas all my fellow TTC'ers!:hi:
> 
> Congratulations on everyone who got a BFP this year and wishing all of you a happy and healthy 9 months. :thumbup:
> 
> I just want to put this question out there. It's for everyone but especially for the LTTC'ers: What did you do differently the month you got a BFP? Did you take different supplements, bd more, bd less, preseed...oh the list goes on and on and on....:winkwink:
> 
> I know that it's a three month process for eggs to get nice and healthy so that question may include the 3 month leading up to BFP month. :jo:
> 
> Merry Christmas to all who celebrate! Happy Holidays to everyone! :xmas7:


----------



## notrustyyet

Feline said:


> Hey Tadpole and other girlies ... I am also 39, and my partner is a lot older. We started trying to conceive our first child in September 2011, and I finally got a bfp in May 2012. The month I got my bfp (tmi alert) the main thing I did differently was have sex the day I noticed egg white mucus - instead of waiting to get the all clear from the opk. It had occurred to me that yes the opk could tell me which 48 hours was my ovulation window, but unless the darned sperm could get up there it was irrelevant. As it happened we only dtd twice that month (the day of egg white you-know-what and two days later when we got the green light from the opk). Funnily enough, it was also an incredibly stressful time that month because of work pressures - I was drinking lots of caffeine and wine, not getting much sleep and was just very very tense. I remember thinking there was no way it was going to happen under such circumstances. Anyway, low and behold....a couple of weeks later I got my first ever bfp and am due at the end of January 2013.
> 
> Long term wise, I was taking a high dose of vitamin D, Q10, and probiotics (my theory with probiotics was that they create a nicer internal environment for Mr Sperm...who knows, anything's worth a try!!).
> 
> When I was trying to conceive and really panicking that it would never happen I heard so many stories that gave me hope...like the friend who took 3 years to get her bfp out of the blue- and another who took over 2 years and was just about to start IVF when she found out she was pregnant. It's so so hard girlies, no one can understand the torment. All I can say is that mine happened out of the blue, so have so many other people's, and yours will too. Wishing you heaps of 2013 baby dust, and that soon you will have your unique bfp stories to tell.
> 
> Feline xx

Just curious, how old your DH is as mine is older too. Can you tell me how your C-section recovery went esp since it was elective?


----------



## ~Brandy~

I totally stopped everything... I stopped trying, quit herbs, quit accupuncture,quit royal jelly, quit coQ10, started drinking caffeine then BAM.. Only thing I kept doing was taking prenatal.


----------



## 1more4me

Congrats Brandy!!! I thought that was you on the CHTRC message board. So awesome! I am so happy for you!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

1more4me said:


> Congrats Brandy!!! I thought that was you on the CHTRC message board. So awesome! I am so happy for you!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

That was me :)


----------



## smurfy

~Brandy~ said:


> 1more4me said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Brandy!!! I thought that was you on the CHTRC message board. So awesome! I am so happy for you!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That was me :)Click to expand...

wow it just shows you how things can work, i think i have now over thought everything, from temps, opks, vitamins, caffeine etc, think I am just worried as my husband is have his SA and i have had my bloods done and i am worried that we need go and have some extra help.

So with your easy going approach how many times did you DTD? I am not sure if this doing it daily is what is needed really as so many people end of getting pregnant.

Congratualtions and good to hear these stories :flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

I m/c in Nov but to get our BFP in Sept what I did was exercise lots, use softcups, increase vitex and stop eating glutenous foods. I'm on the same regiment now, I'm trying to lose weight because the nurse told me that having extra weight on you bogs down your hormones. We're doing IVF in April (on the BCP now) and the only diagnosis we've had is that I have diminished ovarian reserve. 

When I'm pregnant next time I'm NOT going to eat glutenous foods. We were in Cyprus when I m/c and there were no gluten alternatives. I felt puffy and inflammed, I don't know if it cause the m/c but I certainly am not going anywhere where white bread is a staple food oir where they might be putting flour into the sauces. I did a food test with my naturopath and the bloodwork came out that I'm highly reactive (inflammatory response) to gluten and eggs and apparently over 80% of the general population is and don't even know it. Thank goodness dairy doesn't effect me, this is another unknown irritation in the general population. As long as your body is dealing with inflammation it will have a higher rejection response to foreign bodies, like a baby. It took alot of reading and 2 doctors wisdom for me to learn this.

I am now taking DHEA because of the statistics where it's helped over 35's with egg quality and improved IVF statistics. I also take CoQ10, vit C, probiotics and a good prenatal with 5mg folic acid. Hopefully I'll join the few successes on this thread next month and hopefully it'll be a sticky bean too.


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad to hear all this info... The month we got a BFP I laid in the Bed all day w a pillow under my Bumm!!!! Lol
MC at 2wks :(
I have a tilted uterus and the more I think about it I think it's making it harder for the spermies to get there!!
Since the end of Jan I got off all RX meds and stopped drinking Diet Coke... Hopefully that will increase our chances I need to look into the Gluten Free .... I became magically allergic to milk after my Son so who knows!!

Thanks again ladies!!!! :)


----------



## myra

I had an early m/c in June last year. I hadn't been taking prenatals at that time since we hadn't yet started ttc. Once I realized I might be pregnant, I started with the prenatals. But for whatever reason, that pregnancy wasn't meant to continue. I continued taking prenatals and at the beginning of July staretd accupuncture with a fertility specialist. 3 months later, I got my BFP. This one stuck around (I'll be entering the home stretch-3rd tri- in a couple weeks). I continued with accupuncture up until a couple weeks ago (life just got too busy).

Also between our schedules and life stuff, we only dtd once that month- 2 days before I ovulated. 

Best of luck!!!!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Sis4Us said:


> Glad to hear all this info... The month we got a BFP I laid in the Bed all day w a pillow under my Bumm!!!! Lol
> MC at 2wks :(
> I have a tilted uterus and the more I think about it I think it's making it harder for the spermies to get there!!
> Since the end of Jan I got off all RX meds and stopped drinking Diet Coke... Hopefully that will increase our chances I need to look into the Gluten Free .... I became magically allergic to milk after my Son so who knows!!
> 
> Thanks again ladies!!!! :)

I have a tilted uterus too, hence especially our use of softcups. Yea, if you see any signs of inflammation, puffy face or anything it's worth it just to avoid those foods while preggers and ttc. One of the ladies was telling me that artificial sweeteners are bad for fertility too. Asperitame in particular, I use things with sucralose but sparingly...good luck with it!


----------



## ~Brandy~

smurfy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1more4me said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Brandy!!! I thought that was you on the CHTRC message board. So awesome! I am so happy for you!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That was me :)Click to expand...
> 
> wow it just shows you how things can work, i think i have now over thought everything, from temps, opks, vitamins, caffeine etc, think I am just worried as my husband is have his SA and i have had my bloods done and i am worried that we need go and have some extra help.
> 
> So with your easy going approach how many times did you DTD? I am not sure if this doing it daily is what is needed really as so many people end of getting pregnant.
> 
> Congratualtions and good to hear these stories :flower:Click to expand...


Only twice the week I ovulated. I am 99% sure of the exact time because it was the day of ovulation.. by pure accident. The other time was 4 days prior.


----------



## Seria

Hi I had a cut off point when we would stop trying and it was my 40th so on my birthday I had a cry and decided to enjoy life ,my husband ,my family and move on from ttc I was pregnant that month
I was 40 my OH 48 and now at 42 we have been trying for another not as madly as we did last time around but just if it happens it would be lovely for our 18mth old to have a sibling
What worked for me was chilling out easier said than done and also it was my birthday which results in 2wks of dinners and champagne so really chilling out lol


----------



## smurfy

Only twice the week I ovulated. I am 99% sure of the exact time because it was the day of ovulation.. by pure accident. The other time was 4 days prior.[/QUOTE]

yes just shows you you dont need to DTD every day, but i do think timing is everything, with work, life etc

good luck and take care


----------



## tessjs

Just wanted to come back on and share, and the month I got my BFP feb 13...we used soft cups once...only once..and I had been on 1000mg royal jelly almost a month...soft cups are an acquired taste.I found them difficult but I am now nearly 10 weeks pregnant..
hope this helps somebody:)


----------



## vkj73

congrats tessjs.

thanks for coming back to share!

:hugs:


----------



## shiseru

Congrats tessjs, glad to know the royal jelly may be what it helped you to conceive because I started taking recently!

I am about to turn 39 in 2 months time. I had a mid term loss at 20 weeks when I was 34, 3 months later I conceived but suffered a loss again at 8 weeks. I was then on TCM and Yoga for a few months. I conceived and gave birth to a baby girl who is now 22 months old. I was not taking any royal jelly nor coq10 though, just the normal pre-natal vits and folic acid.

However, as my cycle becomes shorter, it prompted me to see a gynae and have some tests done, that was when I was told about my low AMH 0.2. After some research, i decided to take up the extra supp.


----------



## Shanoa

Hey ladies, I'm 38 & 23 weeks pregnant with my first.

After 7 months of trying we went for fertility testing. Hubby was worried about a biking injury he'd had years ago which badly damaged his bits and I was worried about age. All came back ok the month before we fell pregnant (although I had low progesterone- but still in 'healthy' range). I think that relaxed us. It's amazing how much worry, even if it doesn't feel severe, can have an impact.

Also my temping charts were all over the place so we finally got on to OPKs the month before.

Oh and I'd also stopped running which I think may have helped.

I hope this helps someone out there!


----------



## mumwannabe

Hi Ladies,

I thought I had left it late, being 35! So I'm glad to read about other older mums not giving up  To be honest, my story is...

Being a career girl, I hadn't felt ready for a family at a young age, but I started trying just after I turned 33 and got a BFP after a couple of months. I didn't chart or anything like that so it was pure luck as I didn't even know my cycles. But sadly it wasn't meant to be. 

I think after it asking so long to feel ready for a family and then looking out for symptoms, I tested a bit too early. Getting AF at the time it was due brought major disappointment and sadness, we were absolutely gutted. And then a few months later, my sister had a still born. So it was a very sad year. That was 2011, and I cannot explain how deeply this affected me and my other half and in many ways.

But we're now feeling a bit more positive and I'm even charting my temps using Fertility Friend!!! We didn't initially want to go down that route for fear of only BD when it was absolutely vital, in the mood or not! But we've decided that as time is ticking on, we need to give nature a helping hand, and getting to know my cycles will be a good data gathering exercise should I need to go to the Dr! 

Lets hope we get our sticky BFPs this year


----------



## Glitterdiva

Bd every other day instead if twice a day and soy from day 3-7


----------



## Electricat

VKJ - I love it:
"the baby chooses you".

I'm gonna use that :flower:


----------



## vkj73

elictricat, it was very profound and calming when he told me that.
made total sense.

good luck to you and all:hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Shanoa said:


> Hey ladies, I'm 38 & 23 weeks pregnant with my first.
> 
> After 7 months of trying we went for fertility testing. Hubby was worried about a biking injury he'd had years ago which badly damaged his bits and I was worried about age. All came back ok the month before we fell pregnant (although I had low progesterone- but still in 'healthy' range). I think that relaxed us. It's amazing how much worry, even if it doesn't feel severe, can have an impact.
> 
> Also my temping charts were all over the place so we finally got on to OPKs the month before.
> 
> Oh and I'd also stopped running which I think may have helped.
> 
> I hope this helps someone out there!

Hello Shanoa, congratulations on your pregnancy. 

Just wanted to ask you if you really think the stop running did help?

I have been TTC over 4 years but only started running 2 years ago but I just completed my first marathon at the weekend so for the passed 5 months my training had been intense.


----------



## 2have4kids

Irish eyes, my friend from high school was training for 2 iron mans when she got preggers with both her kids. I'd say to step it down in your tww if you've been struggling but otherwise exercise is awesome stimulation for the hormones. Also, too much fat on your body bogs down your hormones, if you're a runner you're very likely to have a healthy amount of fat. gl!!

There's varying studies on exercise: https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/exercise-and-miscarriage


----------



## Shanoa

Hi Irish_eyes,

Well done on your marathon! I only managed a half-marathon. I'm not sure my legs could manage a whole one.

I can't say for sure that stopping the running had an impact but from the mixed reports I was reading online about rigorous exercise when TTC I thought I'd cut it out and see what happened.

I also injured my IT Band so that helped the decision (it was really painful for a good 4 months). I joined the gym instead and was doing low impact and staying within my 70% zone. That's what I'm continuing to do now at 26 weeks.

Everyone woman is different so you just have to decide what feels right for you. 2have4kids' friend sounds like it wasn't an issue for her!

I hope you get your BFP really soon!x


----------



## 2have4kids

I agree, you need to do what you feel is right, some people are just super fertile naturally<-- who knows that could be the case with my friend.:shrug:


----------



## mumwannabe

vkj73 said:


> i love this thread.
> 
> i'm totally going to be having some wine/caffeine (in moderation).
> 
> also, trying to take care of me (i.e. losing some weight) and trying to take care of our relationship, rather than just so, so focused on ttc.
> 
> as one acupuncturist said, "the baby chooses you."
> meaning, to relax, and not chase so hard.
> but enjoy bd'ing, our relationship, etc.
> 
> good luck everyone :dust:

I love that: "the baby chooses you" :D


----------



## 2have4kids

I actually hate that, if someone said that to me I'd be thinking am I that bad a person that no baby wants me? People always have funny comments, when I went in for my baseline u/s the doctor said OH! You're much to young to be doing flare protocol. Thanks, I really needed to hear that reminder first thing in the morning. That made my day:nope:


----------



## ChocolateC

Hi, 
I had been TTC for 15 months before my BFP, ages 34-35 (just turned 36). The big thing for us was getting some SAs (semen analyses) for DH and realizing that nature just wasn't in our favor, and all the supplements, healthy diet, and charting in the world wouldn't help us much. He had low motility, extremely poor morphology--and normal amount, but that's only part of the picture. It broke my heart to think of all the months we had TTC in good faith thinking it might work. We finally met with a urologist and then a fertility doctor this winter, who both told us we had very, very little chance of conceiving naturally. 
So for us, and couples in situations like us, it might be better to seek help instead of waiting longer and longer. I highly recommend getting a semen analysis for your partner. It's easy to do and you can find out a lot. If it's all normal, then by all means keep trying naturally, but there are other options out there. I was secretly saving money for IVF because I thought we might need it. On our very first cycle, we got a BFP. My fertility doctor, who is wonderful, recommends supplementing with Co Q-10, vitamin D, and folic acid. During stimulation, I kept to a low-gluten, moderate-dairy diet with lots of lean protein and leafy greens. Don't know if it helped but it didn't hurt.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Girls, I just get a feeling that the intense training for the marathon would not result in me getting my miracle. I just had the feeling so I think I will just cut the running down for enjoyment rather than training for races. 

ChocolateC, congratulations on your pregnancy. xxx


----------



## ChocolateC

Probably a good idea. If your body mass is too low, that could interfere with it.


----------



## Shanoa

Congrats, ChocolateC! I definitely agree on your suggestion of not leaving it too long to go for tests. The sooner you can identify any issues, the sooner you can do something about it. There is so much knowledge out there now we don't have to struggle on alone.

Irish_eyes - I hope you get your BFP really soon. Sending you lots of baby dust.x


----------



## Rainstorm

Hi everyone! I'm 33 and pregnant for the first time after a year and a half TTC. In my case, I had been to a fertility doctor and done one round of clomid, but nothing happened. This was december 2012. When we went back and told the doc there were no news, she said she wanted to do a laparoscopy because she suspected I might have endo (tests had shown a partially blocked tube). Anyways, I took january and february to think about it. I got my period in january, and then two things happened. 1) We had a lot of sex bet Jan and Feb, but not TTC sex, just fun, spontaneaous sex. And 2) I spent the whole month considering that if I didn't get preggo in Feb, I might not be able to have children at all (very catastrophic and pessimistic I know). So there, I got my BFP in February. And people always say that you cant get pregnant if you think about it a lot. I never thought about it more than the month I conceived. That month I also got very clear signs that I was ovulating, which didn't happen often for me, and clearly helped.


----------

